# Helligkeit im Fenstermodus!



## Vaishyana (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hab nur eine kleine Frage, und zwar würd ich gerne wissen wie ich mein Desktop Gamma heller bekomme? Da ich WoW immer im Fenstermodus spiele ist mir das im moment zu dunkel. Allerdings ist das nicht immer so, manchmal ist es gar zu hell!

Das alles ohne dass ich irgentwelche Einstellungen auf meinem Desktop bzgl. der Helligkeit vornehme!
Kann mir denn evtl jemand sagen wie ich die Helligkeit auf meinem Desktop heller stelle? Außer die 3 Knöpfe am Monitor.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2009)

Systemsteuerung > Weitere Optionen dann Nvidida Systemsteuerung oder ATI


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung > Weitere Optionen dann Nvidida Systemsteuerung oder ATI



Unter Vista?


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2009)

_Unten Rechts an der Uhr _


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Mai 2009)

Danke hätte mich nur bissl mehr mit CCC beschäftigen müssen :/


----------

